# HELP!!! KA sounds like a massive vaccumm!!!!!



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

Okay does anyone know what this could be: My engine just recently started sounding like a massive vaccum, and if i rev past 4000 it squeals like its the fan belt, but the fan belt is fine. It sounds like i have a semi truck turbo under the hood... Then after 4000 it squeals....

My Dad was an auto mechanic for 16 years, and doesn't know what it is.... So if anyone can help me you'll be a life savor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Oh and it runs perfect power and everything is still the same. Just makes that noise...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Remove all the front belts, then start the motor up and see if the noise goes away.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

rogoman said:


> Remove all the front belts, then start the motor up and see if the noise goes away.


will the motor start up without the alternator belt on?


----------



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

Idk i'll have to wait and try this weekend when i'm back up home...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Nismo240 said:


> will the motor start up without the alternator belt on?


Yes it will.


----------



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

haha I finally figured it all out just a little minor issue....


----------



## SHIFT__Nismo (May 16, 2008)

minor issue like what? vacuum hose not plugged?


----------



## BUZZ!#(& (Jul 24, 2004)

It's the fan clutch. Replace it.


----------

